# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La eólica ha sido la tecnología que ha producido la electricidad más barata de España en 2015

## termopar

> *La eólica ha sido la tecnología que ha producido la electricidad más barata de España en 2015*
> Publicado el 05/01/2016
> 
> _La eólica fue la tecnología que en 2015 generó la electricidad más barata para los españoles. Además, de los 396 parques anteriores a 2004, que representan el 37% de la potencia instalada y el 7,6% de toda la electricidad producida en la península, no reciben incentivos tras la reforma energética. Y sin embargo, ha sido la tercera tecnología, tras la nuclear y el carbón.
> _
> Esos parques anteriores a 2004 generan 18,7 TWh de electricidad y son sin duda la fuente de electricidad más barata del país tal y como ha demostrado la Asociación Empresarial Eólica AEE. Según los datos de liquidaciones proporcionados por el operador del sistema, REE (que incluyen las penalizaciones por desvíos), la eólica fue la única tecnología que ingresó menos de 50 euros por MWh de media en el año que acaba y, por lo tanto, la que les salió más barata a los españoles.
> 
> 
> Ingresos del mercado electrico por tecnologia
> ...


referencia: http://www.energynews.es/la-eolica-h...spana-en-2015/

----------

